# High level titles...



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Another great weekend for the Loups du Soleil family...

As posted on another thread, L'Jersey du Loups du Soleil took HIT at the NW regionals with a 95-98-98 with handler Wendy Schmidt. He and his brother L'Simba will be representing LdS at the AWMA Nationals along with Monarch du Loups du Soleil SchH3, IPO 3.

Littermate Lot du Loups du Soleil earned the first leg of his French Ring 3 under the guidance of handler Mark Keating.

Mongoose du Loups du Soleil scored 382 out of 400 in a repeat of his Mondioring 3. This trial was a test to give Lisa an idea of where Goose is before he represents the family at the Mondioring World Championsin Asti, Italy next month. 

Add to that the first of our "T" litter titling...Tango earned his BH at just 18 months we have no doubt that his SchH 3 will not be far behind judging from his mother Lisa's track record.

When trying to consider what has all these great dog and handler teams who are competing succesfully at a "High Level" have in common the one thing I came up with is they do not spend much time on these silly discussion forums 

Lisa


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> When trying to consider what has all these great dog and handler teams who are competing succesfully at a "High Level" have in common the one thing I came up with is they do not spend much time on these silly discussion forums
> 
> Lisa


A great point, and one that has been made more than once! :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

They could be writing script for Jeff


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Were pulling for Marina & Simba she is out east tuning the dog should be back home this week. Ive been out tracking with her a couple of times she has him dialed in. There going to be tough to beat! 
I hope someone gets this show on video its going to be amazing. Not sure if any of you have seen her obedience lately it's the god damndest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

8-[ 8-[ 8-[ Just pretend I'm not here and out training my dogs. 8-[ 8-[ 8-[ :wink:


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, I am right here with you all. My theory is further substantiated by the fact by boyfriend is not on the board often and he is the one trialing my dog in Italy. I will be sitting in the stands with my laptop giving the list the blow by blow results.

We will also be represented at the AWMA's by Lise' Strum and Monarch du Loups du Soleil. Her obedience, like the "L" boys is very pretty although Simba is almost a freak of nature in his precision and speed. 

Lisa


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Congrats for the excellent results! L'Jersey and Wendy seem to be on fire; every result from them I've seen is a winning one.

'Freakish' is a appropriate description of Simba's ob! I saw them once in San Fran and again at the North Americans a few months ago and was completetly amazed. It's hard to picture a more animated routine.

And Tango got his BH??? Good work! It might be time to wake Tjaatja up from the sofa...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I would love to see some video of Marina and Simba. I saw them at a seminar when Simba was a year old. Spoiled me rotten. Definitely raised my expectations for myself and any future dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lisa, that's great news. For me scores (obviously as I am in IPO) speak words. Photos, videos (unless trial videos) don't say as many words.

I guess that Tom, who's a member of our club and an Internet Dude says it all - he goes to America - I stay at home=P~ =P~ =P~ 

Seriously, though, it needs more than Internet Abstinence to make the grade. The right group of people around you, the right attitude. Anyone going to Kentucky give Tom Stutzmann a great applause, whatever the results, he's a great guy and always ready to help in the lower regions.

Hey, watch out, Josef (Seppi) Vonarburg, from our neighbouring SV (SC) Club is judging the Schutzdienst:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

"lower regions" refers only to sport - have just reread thread and giggled.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Very impressive!
I was also lucky enough to see Marina and Simba's obedience at the North Americans, as my club hosted the event. He was a MACHINE. Incredible animation and dancing in perfect position with so much flash you would think he couldn't sustain it. But he does... keeps on going and going.. the turns are breath taking. 

I am a heeling fool. My favorite exercise. I doubt I would ever get that kind of heeling in my lifetime, but now that I have seen perfection, I have a clear picture of what it looks like and what to strive for.
I am glad I have it on video.
Awesome Awesome!!

Julie


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Congrats to Handlers and their teams and the breeders.

Max Orsi


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: When trying to consider what has all these great dog and handler teams who are competing succesfully at a "High Level" have in common the one thing I came up with is they do not spend much time on these silly discussion forums









Such BS, I know how much time one of them is on the forum here.:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

QUOTE: Hey, I am right here with you all. My theory is further substantiated by the fact by boyfriend is not on the board often and he is the one trialing my dog in Italy.

Oh bullshit Lisa, it is because you cannot behave yourself in a trial. God, anyone thats seen you trial knows that. Good thing you only had to pass MR3 once.

On the other hand, heres to hoping that Tim can do well in Italy. I know Lisa and Mongoose have been paying for help so they can go to the worlds......to bad the MR community wasn't there for her....or Tim, OR Sharon. I am sure they will do OK.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> Very impressive!
> I was also lucky enough to see Marina and Simba's obedience at the North Americans, as my club hosted the event. He was a MACHINE. Incredible animation and dancing in perfect position with so much flash you would think he couldn't sustain it. But he does... keeps on going and going.. the turns are breath taking.
> 
> I am a heeling fool. My favorite exercise. I doubt I would ever get that kind of heeling in my lifetime, but now that I have seen perfection, I have a clear picture of what it looks like and what to strive for.
> ...


They are amazing if you have it on video try to post it I am more the certain she wouldn't mind. The small amount of people the ever get to see this sort of thing is a damn shame. There are no words to really describe it.
She started coming out to our club when she was 16 her parents would drop her off she had a BYB show line Mal a shitter the minute she brought out her dog you could see she was a dog trainer. She/we squeaked a SCH I out of him.
She later got Simba stayed with us doing his foundation work then moved out to Cali for work and built herself a training program traveling the country using many resources and now this is what you see. 
Find a way to post your video!


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> QUOTE: Hey, I am right here with you all. My theory is further substantiated by the fact by boyfriend is not on the board often and he is the one trialing my dog in Italy.
> 
> I know Lisa and Mongoose have been paying for help so they can go to the worlds......to bad the MR community wasn't there for her....or Tim, OR Sharon. I am sure they will do OK.


Jeff,

Not quite sure what you mean by not being supported by the MR community. Anyone that I have asked to help me out with preparing for Italy has done everything that they can to help. I have had numerous people assist in decoying, raising money, donating money, loaning money, offering me a place to stay in Italy free of charge, etc. etc.

If this is an example of the MR community not supporting me, I look forward to when they decide to start :lol: 

I don't expect to go over there and win, but I definately will not return and complain about the MR community not supporting me.

Tim


----------



## Ann Putegnat (Mar 11, 2008)

You are right, Tim. It is an incredibly supportive village that we live in! I am honored to be the Team Captain for our international team. In many of the more established sports, there is money for teams to go to international events. Certainly not 100%, but it is usually much more than the Mondioring team members get. They go pretty much on their own nickle. They go to promote the sport and have always done so in a dignified and honorable fashion. It always amazes me that individuals will invest in the sport to the extent that it takes to get themselves and their dogs trained and to Europe to compete. As I said before....I am completely honored to be the Team Captain for such dedicated individuals. 

Ann Putegnat


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote : Not quite sure what you mean by not being supported by the MR community

Not sure it came out exactly like I was wanting it too, I think that MR should spend a small bit and have our more talented people get some one on one time with our various MR gurus and some fast decoys from abroad to get them a nice jump start....... on USMRA's dime, for the worlds. Of course PEOPLE will help, I think the organization should do something to help those going prepare.

We need to have a good showing at some point, and I hope that it is this year. I would have liked to have seen Jackson go, I am not sure why our nationals winner is not going.:-k :-k


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I am bummed that Jackson is not going as well, I tried to get her to go, but no luck.

After hearing about the performance last weekend of Lisa and Mongoose, I think that we might have a team that could actually take the podium. After all of the work that Lisa has put into her training, I would love nothing more than to see her win the whole thing. 

It is going to be an exciting thing to watch.....


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote : Not quite sure what you mean by not being supported by the MR community
> 
> Not sure it came out exactly like I was wanting it too, I think that MR should spend a small bit and have our more talented people get some one on one time with our various MR gurus and some fast decoys from abroad to get them a nice jump start....... on USMRA's dime, for the worlds. Of course PEOPLE will help, I think the organization should do something to help those going prepare.
> 
> We need to have a good showing at some point, and I hope that it is this year. I would have liked to have seen Jackson go, I am not sure why our nationals winner is not going.:-k :-k



I hope it did not come out like you wanted it to. An organization is its people. We have been the recipient of much generousity and support for this Championships, the 2006 Championships and even before when we were just the "highest scoring MR3 dog" out of 5 MR3 dogs. It is odd to say but I really love LSMRC and I am not a team player by any means. They have accepted me despite a few quirks (like my trial induced tourette's) and focus on my strengths not my weaknesses. I have been kicked out of other working dog clubs (including my first one) so until this club I have avoided the "club scene". They have even named me the "self esteem" director:-s 

If you cannot fit into this group, you are definitely on the fringes of society!

Lisa


----------



## Ann Putegnat (Mar 11, 2008)

Too funny, Lisa! We love you!! Go Self Esteem Director-ess!! You are doing a great job!! On to Asti!! No.....that is not right. On to BELGIUM!!! And you are right. The LSMRC is really a rare collection of people. I have trained with some of them for close to 25 years. Through thick and thin, through Schutzhund and UKC and the inception of Mondioring!!! They are AWESOME!!! 
Ann


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Lisa, that IS too funny, but all the butt kissing in the world isn't going to save you. LOL Your next! ! ! ! ! ! ! LOL I am sure it will be a secret vote again.

Tim, I am pretty sure Gellar is gonna go out there and give us a showing actually worthy of what can be accomplished here in ringsport. Mongoose is going to do well, and at least the States will be represented in a better light than ever before, as I am sure Sharon will do well also. So that is three people out there at the top.

Now if you can just convince Feist not to go "circus dog"...........LOL


----------

